# Routes to Italy in Sept



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

If our house move goes to plan this summer we plan to take a trip down to the Italian Lakes and Venice in Sept. I have an open mind on the route to take there so am welcome to suggestions.

We tend to use camp sites rather than aires although we do use the odd aire/stelplatz and I reckon we can take around 5 days or so to get there but can be flexible on this.

I should say that we have been to the area before, crossing into Switzerland near Basel. I think this time we would like to avoid Switzerland and try a different route


Any advice/suggestions would be gratefully received.

Ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

How long have you got? I have gone to Italy several times and like to go a different way each time not being in a hurry. Last time I went down the Rhone valley to Arles, then along the Riviera to Nice, across the border and along the Ligurian coast before heading inland at Genoa. A very interesting drive with plenty of diversions along the route.

Dick


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We'll take a month or so over it Dick.

If possible we'll get a week at each of 2 different lakes and 4 nights near Venice so that leaves around 6 nights to get there and 6 to get back. We are fairly flexible so these are not exact.

We like to drive around 3 hours each day and if possible may have a 2 night stop mid way there; and a 2 night stop mid way back.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I guess it depends which lakes you want to see. My favourites are Orta and Maggiore but they are all stunning. For those two I Would do the Gotthard Tunnel but that means going through Switzerland. One route could be through Germany, down to the bottom of end of the Romantic road around Fussen (Chitty Chitty bang bang castle), over the Fern pass and Brenner Pass down to Garda and Venice then you could go back along the lakes and even go back via France and the Mont Blanc tunnel.

Or you could do a toll free route like this one through Germany. Its a pity you dont have more time going there and back as there are some great places to see whichever way you go (once you get 300 miles through Belgium that is if you go that way)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Barry

Have you got any info on that that you could email me?

The last time we went, we went through Belgium and Luxembourg before cutting through the Vosges area and down to Lucerne. 

We have no issue going through CH as their toll system is easier for us than Austria where we would need the Go Box (as we are over 3.5t). Failing that we'll cross through Austria on non toll roads.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I was going to suggest go via Germany and Austria for a change and make it a circular trip by coming back via the Southern Alps


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It sounds good and that way we could take in Munich on the way...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

GMJ said:


> It sounds good and that way we could take in Munich on the way...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


and if you go via Austria, drop into Klagenfurt - lovely town and lake. and from there you could also do a bit in Slovenia if the fancy takes before heading to the lakes. we were going to go that way last year and then on to Sardinia but we had a change of plan and went to Sardinia then Tuscany and didn't have time to head over to the Eastern side of Italy.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We would need to cross Austria using the B roads (or non toll roads) which can be done. I'm not sure about Slovenia though...I think they use a Go Box type thing as well for over 3.5t?

Its not that I mind paying so much but it is a bit of a phaff as I found when we went to Poland and the Czech Republic.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We went to Slovenia via Klagenfart or whatever its called. The Austrian lakes are fantastic east of Salzburg. We just went into the Triglav national park which is not far into Solvenia and I dont think there are any tolls etc. We went to the capital Ljubljana on the bike. Trouble is you only have six days so I maybe wouldnt bother. 

If I was going through Switzerland and had six days I would do a big hop to maybe the Moselle in Germany for a night or two, through France and maybe a night in the Black Forest and then a night or two on Lake Lucerne perhaps before belting through the tunnel. You can then do a couple of lakes before heading to Venice. Maybe go back toll free via Austria and Germany or vice versa. Im not very good on routes and road names etc to be honest Graham. I just put the routes into Google maps, Autoroute and / or the sat nav and work out the best options from there usually toll free if possible. I Would definitely be looking to go one way and come back another though to make it more interesting.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

GMJ said:


> We would need to cross Austria using the B roads (or non toll roads) which can be done. I'm not sure about Slovenia though...I think they use a Go Box type thing as well for over 3.5t?
> 
> Its not that I mind paying so much but it is a bit of a phaff as I found when we went to Poland and the Czech Republic.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Yes Slovenia was the same as Austria 2 years ago. Stay off the tolls and no need for a vignette or box. We are 6 ton. Incidenty same with the Czech Republic then. Don't know about Poland,

Dick


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I went from Cherbourg to Annecy and beyond last September.

The suggestions above sound interesting - mine was pretty much directly there but I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Here's info on my route:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/218961-my-way-but-need-help.html

Also there was other input in the following threads - ignore that I asked about Madrid; I really meant Milan!

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/130-france-touring/218545-cherbourg-annecy.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/134-spain-portugal-touring/219417-site-aire-convenient-madrid.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/133-italy-touring/219393-roads-round-lake-maggiore.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/133-italy-touring/219489-what-do-milan.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/133-italy-touring/220562-suggestions-next-6-days.html

Hope that's of some use.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I'm in planning mode now that we have sold our house :grin2:


I seem to recall a thread about a toll free route to northern Italy - can anyone remember it? If so any chance of a link?


The outline plan so far is....


- 5 nights transit to Munich
- 4 nights in Munich
- 2 nights transit to Lake Iseo
- 7 nights at Lake Iseo
- 4 nights near Venice
- 1 night transit to Lake Maggiore
- 3 nights Lake Maggiore
- 6 nights transit to home





I have yet to work distance/routes out but only want a max of 3 hours driving per day if possible.


Any input on routes and campsites as always, would be greatly appreciated.



Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes definately a toll free route to Italy via Austria or France 
We went via Austria returned through France 
I think there was a small toll through the tunnel 

If in a hurry shoot up through Austria as we did returning from Croatia 

Slovenia we found more difficult to avoid toll roads 

And they charged us for the scooter on tow even on the hydra lift

The casters counted as a 6 wheeled vehicle 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It was commonly called The Russell Route" and was described in a thread 4 years ago started by a guy called GMJ:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/37...8-route-down-n-italy-any-recommendations.html

Since that time, the link has changed and you can now find his route here :

https://www.motorhomevoyager.co.uk

Enjoy the route planning. 
.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah Russell

Whatever happened to him 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HurricaneSmith said:


> It was commonly called The Russell Route" and was described in a thread 4 years ago started by a guy called GMJ:
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/37...8-route-down-n-italy-any-recommendations.html
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten about that thread - thanks:smile2:

The motorhomevoyager website has a page on Toll Free Routes here...

https://www.motorhomevoyager.co.uk/category/know-how/toll-free-routes/

I'll give it a good looking at alongside all the other good info on MHF.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

aldra said:


> Ah Russell
> 
> Whatever happened to him
> 
> Sandra


I wondered that too Sandra.

It seems he's fine and toying with the possibility of a caravan:
https://www.motorhomevoyager.co.uk/...aravan-or-motorhome-voyager-goes-caravanning/

The link gives a pretty fair appraisal of his thinking between the two options. For myself and Yvonne, whilst we remain fit we'll stick with motorhomes, and when we're unable to walk footpaths we'll revert back to a caravan again.

It was good to read his toll free route down to Italy again.

.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Don’t forget that if you only plan on transiting through Switzerland you can get a “short term” permit for MH that, if memory serves me correctly, is valid for a maximum of 10 days in any one year, you just have to fill in a bit on the form each day you are on the road. I did it a few years ago with an in excess of 3500Kg MH. You pick it up at the border customs crossing, it’s a bit of a faff, but a LOT cheaper than an al, year ticket (or the Austrian tolls)
If going to the lakes be aware that firstly the campsites are VERY popular. We went in mid Sept a few years ago and were turned away from SIX sites that were full (of Dutch & German campers) Also most Italian campsites subscribe to the “Combat Camping” attitude. The pitches are VERY small as they seem to think all MH’ & caravans are 6m long, and VERY close together. DONT miss the “Isla Bella” on lake Maggiore. It’s only a short boat ride (on foot!) fabulous gardens surrounding an awesome house. We had afternoon tea on the terrace, NOT the cheapest we have had, but the location and view were worth it,
There’s an ACSI site near Venice that has a bus stop (bus goes into Venice) can’t think of its name but it is ALWAYS busy, so probably worth booking a few days in advance, again the pitches are small, I had to leave the front end of my 7.5m MH sticking out into the access red (where some muppets decide to park their cars!) with my tow bar touching the wooden barrier at the back, just enough room to open the habitation door, typical Italian.

Andy

P.S. I take it still nothing from DFT?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We did the trip in 2015 and went through CH and took their 10 day road tax option. We booked the sites then and will do this time. The two sites we stayed on (at Garda and Iseo) had plenty of pitches big enough for our 8.7m long MH.






Graham :smile2:


PS No news from the DFT despite a second chase. If I don't hear soon I'll write to my MP :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy said

'transiting through Switzerland you can get a "short term" permit for MH that, if memory serves me correctly, is valid for a maximum of 10 days in any one year, you just have to fill in a bit on the form *each day you are on the road'

*It is actually each day you are in Switzerland, even if on a campsite. However the 10 days are valid anytime in the year, so if one uses 3 to go South one still has 7 available when returning North.

Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

This year for a trip to Croatia I went via France, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and through Austria via the Fern and Old Brenner Pass roads then on to Cortina d'Amprezzo via the SS51 and the A27 down towards Venice. The only tolls I paid were in Italy, they are cheap enough so not worth trying to avoid them. I record the trip and night stops >here<
peedee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

peedee said:


> This year for a trip to Croatia I went via France, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and through Austria via the Fern and Old Brenner Pass roads then on to Cortina d'Amprezzo via the SS51 and the A27 down towards Venice. The only tolls I paid were in Italy, they are cheap enough so not worth trying to avoid them. I record the trip and night stops >here<
> peedee


Thanks Pete

Did you use minor/B roads only in Austria? I ask because we are over 3.5t and I don't want to faff around with a Go Box

Graham :smile2:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Pete
> 
> Did you use minor/B roads only in Austria? I ask because we are over 3.5t and I don't want to faff around with a Go Box
> 
> Graham :smile2:


 Yes I did but the minor road was by mistake because I missed the turning onto the Old Brenner Pass road, the B182 which I would class as equivalent to a British "A" class road. The SS51 from Dobbiaco to Cortina was a bit rough in places but quite doable. I would rate that as a British "B" class road and certainly not so full of potholes like in the UK.
peedee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

peedee said:


> Yes I did but the minor road was by mistake because I missed the turning onto the Old Brenner Pass road, the B182 which I would class as equivalent to a British "A" class road. The SS51 from Dobbiaco to Cortina was a bit rough in places but quite doable. I would rate that as a British "B" class road and certainly not so full of potholes like in the UK.
> peedee


Thanks

The latest plan is to spend some time in/around Munich; then 2 nights near Berchtesgaden; then 2 nights in Austria visiting a friend (near Rottenmann); and then head down to Venice, so I'll need to plot smaller roads in Austria to avoid the GoBox.

Is the old Brenner Pass a B road (or at least a non toll/non Mway road)?

Graham


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The Old Brenner Pass road is non toll, non motorway and in my view one of the easiest passes into Italy. 



peedee


----------

